
SF6 – Climate change: Electrical industry's 'dirty secret' boosts warming - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49567197
======
sp332
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_hexafluoride#Greenhouse...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_hexafluoride#Greenhouse_gas)
_It was reported in 2013 that a three-year effort by the United States
Department of Energy to identify and fix leaks at its laboratories... had been
productive, cutting annual leaks by 35,000 pounds._ Maybe they should add some
kind of smell and/or color so leaks are more noticeable.

